# Killing flies by machine gun fire. Frigates fighting dinghies. [ODIN]



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

European Union Naval Force launched an air strike on Somali pirates

More...


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Presumably not much more expensive than ordinary manouvers. The armed forces are a drain on the economy whatever they do, might as well do something slightly useful...


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

stein said:


> The armed forces are a drain on the economy whatever they do, might as well do something slightly useful...


That's what Adolf said. "I've got all these bloody idle storm-troopers that I am having to find the money for while they are hanging round Berlin, cluttering up the Unter den Linden. And there is all that empty space in Czechoslovakia and Poland...."


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Hope that's not the only reason for some ongoing wars...


----------

